# ISO Tunes Free - Anyone Tried Them??



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey all,
After a tiring 2 hour round-over session at the router table last night, trying to use apple air-pods with a 3M noise isolating earmuff, I'm in the market for some noise isolating earbuds!

So….Looking for opinions here. Has anyone tried the (semi) new ISO Tunes Free true wireless noise isolating earbuds? I know folks seem to like the ISO Tunes products that have the wire between the buds, but looking for the true wireless ones on this quest. How does it do on sound isolation? How is the sound quality? Are there other (true) wireless options?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Clarkhus (Jul 3, 2019)

I've had mine for two weeks. They work great. When I have them in I can barely hear my compressor running, which is in the same room. Definitely 5 stars..


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Clark, do the buds work like their other do where you compress the foam before you insert them?

I'll be interested to hear whether anyone has tried something like the Echo Buds that have Bose active noise cancellation but may not work that well for loud shop environments.


----------



## RogueJello (Apr 11, 2017)

I've got the ISO tunes. They're okay, work as designed, but do NOT fit me ears. I've worn a lot of different head phones over the years, this is the first set of earbuds that didn't fit.


----------



## PresidentsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

Did you happen to try the various sizes of ear foams they send in the package? The different colored inner tubes indicate different sizes of outer foam. 


> I ve got the ISO tunes. They re okay, work as designed, but do NOT fit me ears. I ve worn a lot of different head phones over the years, this is the first set of earbuds that didn t fit.
> 
> - RogueJello


----------



## TimInIndiana (Jan 6, 2018)

I use the IsoTunes Pro, not the free/true wireless ones. I'm really pleased with them. However, after you find the correct size bud, you should buy some replacements. They wear out somewhat quickly.


----------



## RogueJello (Apr 11, 2017)

> Did you happen to try the various sizes of ear foams they send in the package? The different colored inner tubes indicate different sizes of outer foam.


Yes, I ended up building my own custom earplugs using a two part kit from Amazon. Once I had the earplugs, I cut holes, and glued the ISO tunes to the earplugs.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Hm. I prefer to not have even a momentary distraction from the work, unless it's carving by hand, which doesn't need earplugs/earmuffs. If I'm at a machine, I want my full focus on what I'm doing, no matter how much I like the music (or in spite of that). YMMV.


----------

